

3 winners of MIT Web Competition - cgarb
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/01/new-sites-launched-out-of-mits-web-competition/

======
mtw
hey are you the editor of bostinnovation.com?

~~~
kmccarth
hey, I am the author. find a typo? you might be seeing a cached version of the
article...

~~~
mtw
no, just interested in the website and how it works. I'm doing a similar
website (montrealtechwatch.com) so it's cool to see another hyperlocal tech-
focused site

what I am interested in is how you got that staff of volunteers and
contributors. Are they paid?

